# help me with my case mod idea please.



## EaGle1337 (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to mod my cooler master 690 a fair bit.





I'm looking for a nice vivid glossy red  with stripes like that. any good spray painting tips i've been told spraying it into cap then using a brush would be the best way of doing it.
here's the red that's got my attention. (maybe a bit redder)




A side panel with a decent sized window.
red toolless and black interior, with the  cd drive toolless locks being black.
in my head it all sounds great, in reality i don't know what it'd look like, so if you any feedback to how you'd think it'd look let me know please.
is it possible to paint the hdd holders red?
Also what would be a good way to light up the inside of the case and do you tihnk a approximate price range would be?


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 1, 2008)

What you can do to get the yellow stripes and the rest glossy red is tape off what you DO NOT want yellow.  Any standard tape will work well.  Once you have it painted yellow get some painters tape and tape off the yellow.  Painters tape is nice cause it doesn't leave a sticky residue like others.  Once it's typed off go for the glossy red paint.  One thing you will need to know is the best way to get the shiny red is after your done painting with which ever red you go with is to sand it down with say 800-1500 grit paper to get rid of the high points and then give it a nice blowjob, HeHe, with a decent air compressor to get rid of the dust.  Then go and get some Crystal enamel, clear coat, and give it to the case.  One thing with clear coat just like painting is take your time.  DO NOT try and paint it all in one passing.  I say go over 3-4 times cause most of the time if you try to paint it all in one passing your going to fuk it up!!  

If you want to paint the toolless pieces basically do the same but you do not have to use clear coat, it's nice but not a necessity.  

Now with the window.  Before you starting painting you'll want to cut the panel first cause it's kind of dumb to do it after painting, I should know.  Tools you should get are:
1:  A Square ruler.  It's an L shaped ruler that gives you almost straight lines and come in very handy
2:  A Dremel.  Nice tool that you'll probably want to borrow from a friend if your not going to use all the time and is a nice accessory for the next tool to get.
3:  A Jigsaw.  Dremels are hard to use if you are cutting curves and are easier to handle when cutting straight lines.
4:  Some Window trim:  Just makes the window mod look nice but not really a necessity.  
5:  Plexiglass or Acrylic.  Obvious reasons
6:  3M double sided tape.  There are many but I can't remember the kind I use.  I paid alot for it but can't remember the model number.  

Hopefully that helps you out some.  There are many guys in the forums that mod, and there are gods of modding!!


----------



## EaGle1337 (Oct 1, 2008)

why would you sand it?


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 1, 2008)

Giving it a light sanding helps paint and clear coat to "attach" itself.   For example:

When I painted mine I grabed some 600 grit before doing anthing and roughed up the chassis and panels, including the plastic.  After the 3rd coat of primer I then used 800 grit and lightly sanded and blew them off.  After the 4th coat of paint I then sanded with 1500 grit lightly and then applied the clear coat.  You can sand the clear coat if you want but I though it made more of a mess due to some white reside spreading on the case( I promise it wasn't me).


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 1, 2008)

good project!
before that, make sure to use good paint.  don't use stuff you've never heard of.  krylon, duplicolor, rustoleum, and such should be fine.  SHAKE THE SHIT OUT OF THE CAN!!!  practice on a similar piece of material.  go with light coats to build up, not one thick coat. read the label to find out if you should wait between coats.  practice sanding as well.  


EaGle1337 said:


> why would you sand it?


when the paint comes out of the can, or gun, it should be atomized (the paint drops mixed with air to make the drops smaller).  That is best case.  it never works out that way.  Sanding flattens out all of those little drops that have hardened or cured to form a bumpy or orange peel texture.  the flatter the paint, the easier it will shine or gloss, making it look "wet" all the time.
THE PAINT HAS TO BE DRY!! If you have any doubt if it is, don't sand anything.  Practice.  use a medium grit, 400 - 600 to flatten the paint.  go real slow and very light pressure.  you are trying to keep the paint on the case, just making it smoother.  after cleaning off the paint dust, paint it again, let it dry, and sand it.  repeat until it is as shiny as you want.


----------



## EaGle1337 (Oct 1, 2008)

I see thank you, I'll try to post an idea of my window design soon.
1freedude, i was thinking of krylon as that's what the guy who painted the case red used :/ I've seen what cheap paint's done to houses, I don't want that happening to my case.
I redid my window image the > would be centered and the edges on the back rounded.


----------

